# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  How many South Dakotans??

## Black Hills Reptiles

Out of the 800k people in this state there has to be more than me?

----------


## Eric Alan

Does a former South Dakotan count? I grew up in Sioux Falls before coming to AZ for school and ended up staying here. My parents and younger brother still live in SD and I make it up when I can to visit.

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-18-2015)

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

I guess I'll count it haha I only know of one other person up here who breeds and I don't think he would be on here.. How is az? My gf and I are looking to get out of this place in the next two years

----------


## Eric Alan

You'll be hard pressed to find anyone this time of year who wouldn't choose AZ over SD. As me again in a few months though.  :Very Happy:

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-18-2015)

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

Haha it was 80 here on Sunday and today 35 and snow gotta love the black hills 😒

----------


## Shamri

North Dakota here, for what that's worth  :Smile:

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-18-2015)

----------


## Eric Alan

> Haha it was 80 here on Sunday and today 35 and snow gotta love the black hills 😒


I've got both family and friends out your direction. Word on the street is that there's a Bone Thugs-N-Harmony concert there tonight, so you've got that going for you.  :Smile:

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-18-2015)

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

I thought I heard about that in rapid. I'm more of a rock fan tho 😆

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

> North Dakota here, for what that's worth


We reptile keepers should combine these two states maybe we would have 8 people 😁

----------

